# Bottle jaw!



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Have a doe that I realized had bottle jaw three days ago. So I wormed her with ivomec injectable orally, and then I gave her red cell. She still has swelling and I don't know what to do! Her eye color is still pale? How long will it take to wear off? It only seems to have gotten bigger?!?!?!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

reworm in 7 days after the first worming and then 7 days after that (for a total of 3 wormings 1 week a part)

Also continue the redcell for a couple days 

it takes time -- dont expect immediate results


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

anemia take a while to recover from...I do red cell 6 cc per 100# double dosed the first day..then daily for a week at reg. dose and then once a week until I see good color return...Vit B 12 also helps rebuild red blood cells
High protein feed and alfalfa are also important..
repeat worming as suggested to get all stages of worms..
Ihad a doe take a bit over 2 weeks to fully recover...dont be surprised to see the bottle jaw gone one day and back the next..


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

K thanks for the info! Does anyone recommend giving her safeguard? It does still work in my area? Also speaking of safe guard, could tape worms cause bottle jaw?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tape worms do not cause bottle jaw...Barpole and Liver fluke do...Ivomec plus kills both worms (1 cc per 40# sub q) as does Valbazen (1 cc per 10# orally) FOr Tape worms Valbazen or Safe guard works..but you have to treat 3 days in a row and safe guard you have to use sooo much. In most areas Safe guard no longer works for other worms...

Valbazen should not be used on pregnant does. Ivomec plus is safe.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Will the swelling under her chin start getting hard when she is healing? Because it seems to have stayed the same size but is now a little hard. Help?


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

My little buck has it too.  He got it almost three weeks ago and I've been treating with red cell and worming and its still not gone yet. I learned not to get excited when they start to look better, because the next day they will be swelled up again. 

I caught him too late and its taking a lot more time to heal. Then i had a young doe with it this summer and i caught it really early and it was gone the next day with just a worming and nothing else. Good luck, maybe it'll get over it fast.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bottle jaw should not be hard...can you post pix? How old is she? Nursing? or weened? what do her inner eye lids look like?


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Well I know it is bottle jaw. She is about year and a half. No kids no anything. Her eyelids are white starting to see a little pink but not much. The lump isn't that hard, it's just when I feel it it feels like it is hardening up a tiny bit inside.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok...well she could have a few things going on..bottle jaw and possibly a iodine goiter...if the swelling is under the jaw close to the neck..Bottle jaw can be anywhere under the chin to a full out swelling of the face lol..With the anemia I would assume bottle jaw as well..you can test her by putting 7% iodine on her tail web area..(the hairless part) If the iodine absorbs then she needs more iodine in her diet..if not...she's all good : )

http://7thundersranch.blogspot.com/2011/06/iodine-deficiency-in-goats.html


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Well that's helpful to know!


----------

